# 1st time grouse hunter, share your advice



## blackswamp.hunter (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi all. Im from NW Ohio and have been hunting woodcock around here for 3 years with my griff. Me and a couple buddies are planning a long weekend grouse and woodcock trip to the Houghton Lake area the 26-28 of September. None of us have ever laid eyes on a grouse. I've been consuming as much info about grouse habbitat as possible, however would love to hear any advice you all have about grouse hunting. 
Also if any of you will be in the area hunting that same timeframe I would love the chance to buy ya a beer and pick your brain about grouse. Thanks all in advance. I know its a heck of a learning curve, but Iam really looking forward to my 1st trip. Pic of my dog for interest.


----------



## oaksrus (Aug 28, 2015)

High speed chickens, SHOOT FAST....


----------



## Abu65 (Oct 26, 2013)

Get a good pair of boots and use them. Try different looking cover until you find what they like then look for more of it.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Try to find areas with some water and spruce trees in that area. The grouse will be hard to see this time of year but you will hear them getting up, be fast when pulling up with the gun.
Welcome to the site.


----------



## blackswamp.hunter (Jan 19, 2015)

I know I picked a challenging time of the year from a foliage perspective, but it's what the schedule will allow. I'm getting more familiar with MI-Hunt Map looking for 10yr old Aspen cuts, the water and spruce trees is something I havent considered, so thanks for that. Thanks for the advice so far. Keep it coming. It's much appreciated


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

Go walk a GEM trail it will give you an idea of what grouse cover should look like. Then take that new knowledge to places outside of the GEM.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

blackswamp.hunter said:


> None of us have ever laid eyes on a grouse. I've been consuming as much info about grouse habbitat as possible, however would love to hear any advice you all have about grouse hunting.


OK - here's a tip - Ticker Tape to place in the 3rd. at Pimlico. 

Seriously - The problem for "newbies" driving around this time of year is that most everything looks like grouse sustainable habitat - lots and lots of vines, waist high ferns, lots and lots of undercover etc. But then try and picture it January, February and March - not much food and not much cover from avian predators. My purpose here is not to tell you and your buddies so much as to where to start looking as to tell you where not to start looking. Hope this helps. Nice looking dog.

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## Paddyspub (Feb 7, 2019)

Lame Duck GEMS is on your way to Houghton Lake if you put in 3 days of hard hunting there you will have your opportunity on both grouse and woodcock. Good luck


----------



## Full_Draw_Killer (Jan 10, 2014)

Don’t get caught up on looking for just aspen stands. If it’s thick and there’s food there will be grouse. Keep a close eye out for anything that has fruit on it this time of year. Look for the tag alders with a little bit of brush and undergrowth


----------



## Full_Draw_Killer (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## blackswamp.hunter (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you guys for the advice on habitat. Those pictures are great. And I know what you are saying 9mm. I'm reminded of something we have all heard before....."they are where you find them".

Thanks for the tip on Lame Duck, we are planning on stopping by Backus for sure since itll be in our "back yard".


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Food is plentiful this time of year.Birds can sustain well everywhere right now.
The birds can be pressured out of an area and not need to return for food reasons.Later in the season food sources and cover become more identifiable


----------



## wadin' forever (Jun 22, 2018)

Though I have hunted grouse, not nearly as much as I'd like, for about 35 years, I have to admit I often feel like a rookie. The vast majority of my hunting has been alone, without a dog (circs). Don't ask me my success rate, please. You have a beautiful dog, move around till you find the habitat/food source they're in. This early in season, with foliage, they can still be pretty concentrated, IMO, moving around, is extra worthwhile. Once you get some flushes, go slow. There are certainly better people on this board to give advice than me. All I know is you'll love your walk in the woods! Good luck.


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

This year we have an abundance of both hard and soft mast combined with good rain and water most everywhere the grouse will be spread out and you will find them in some unconventional places in the early part of the season.


----------



## blackswamp.hunter (Jan 19, 2015)

@cruiseplanner1 how was the rain fall durring the Spring and Summer? Hopefully it wasnt like what we had to deal with down here.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

cruiseplanner1 said:


> This year we have an abundance of both hard and soft mast combined with good rain and water most everywhere the grouse will be spread out and you will find them in some unconventional places in the early part of the season.


Like oak clusters in and around wrist thick aspen clear cuts. Raspberry leaves before the hard frosts, clover in food plots , and two track edges in the early morning, the hawthorne's are full of fruit right now and the grouse are hitting them hard up here, spotted alder buds, too.

There is also a hunting technique that is too effective, in my opinion, during the late season, which I won't mention here...


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Cork Dust said:


> Like oak clusters in and around wrist thick aspen clear cuts. Raspberry leaves before the hard frosts, clover in food plots , and two track edges in the early morning, the hawthorne's are full of fruit right now and the grouse are hitting them hard up here, spotted alder buds, too.
> 
> There is also a hunting technique that is too effective, in my opinion, during the late season, which I won't mention here...


Great post. We shot some grouse last oct and they were full.of small green leaves. We couldnt figure out what they were but I am betting it was raspberry leaves. This area was loaded with raspberries around labor day weekend and we put up two family groups.

We also found an aspen stand that had Jack pines along the edge. In those jackpines there were two areas loaded with hawthorn. We had our best flushes around those hawthorn. They had fruit well into october.


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

We actually dried up during the summer and my lawn turned brown but we have had decent rains recently. Had three rains that totaled over 2 inches last week alone not counting what we got here a couple of days ago. I am heading out in the morning for a short hunt before it gets too hot. I skipped last weekend because of the youth hunt and the heavy rain Sunday morning


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

cruiseplanner1 said:


> We actually dried up during the summer and my lawn turned brown but we have had decent rains recently. Had three rains that totaled over 2 inches last week alone not counting what we got here a couple of days ago. I am heading out in the morning for a short hunt before it gets too hot. I skipped last weekend because of the youth hunt and the heavy rain Sunday morning


Up here, local woodcock production moves over the season to the major water courses and then migrates out on these. Old MDNR data from Jim Hamill.

In hot weather, push back into the conifer lowlands early in the morning, or again in mid-day. Grouse seek little microclimates within a broader expanse of timber when it is hot and dry. Some early seasons we shoot birds right on the edge of standing waters. Up hear, work the highland ridges adjacent a water course early and late when the birds move up to feed and away from the heavy spotted alder choked lowlands.

In rainy weather we hunt the aspens that are dotted with spruce and balsam stands, which the birds use for rain cover when it gets real stormy. You'll usually hit woodcock along the edges, too, since they are doing the same thing and pulling earthworms in the wet ground.

IF you are out in the pre-dawn watch the mud puddles on the woods roads you are coursing, particularly after a rain. IF a woodcock flight is "in" you will often see birds walking and feeding in these puddles on the road bed. If its light stop and check them adjacent what looks like good cover...white poop, and tracks on the margins of the water pool will give you a good reference on who is in the adjacent cover block.

The two pieces of information for new grouse hunters to keep in the mental files: 1.)birds move within a cover block over the course of a day to feed and loaf. What time of day you hunt through different sections of this total block of cover will likely impact how many birds you see. 2.) Spotted alder, willow stands, raspberry brambles, and wrist thick or smaller aspen in combination says grouse and woodcock. As you move through an aspen block, close to the dogs and get "frosty" when you start-in to these little microhabitats. Try to work them into the wind, if you have a dog or not. If you have a dog, this will provide optimum scenting opportunities. IF you don't have a dog this will keep the noise level down a bit give you more quartering away shots than crossing shots...improving your hits a bit.

Good luck. STAY SAFE!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

blackswamp.hunter said:


> Hi all. Im from NW Ohio and have been hunting woodcock around here for 3 years with my griff. Me and a couple buddies are planning a long weekend grouse and woodcock trip to the Houghton Lake area the 26-28 of September. None of us have ever laid eyes on a grouse. I've been consuming as much info about grouse habbitat as possible, however would love to hear any advice you all have about grouse hunting.
> Also if any of you will be in the area hunting that same timeframe I would love the chance to buy ya a beer and pick your brain about grouse. Thanks all in advance. I know its a heck of a learning curve, but Iam really looking forward to my 1st trip. Pic of my dog for interest.
> View attachment 432839


PM sent


----------

